# Citizen bracelet help.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get a Citizen bracelet for a Citizen BN0150-61E diver?

I've emailed Citizen three times but still no reply.

Rob....


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

robden said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Citizen bracelet for a Citizen BN0150-61E diver?
> 
> I've emailed Citizen three times but still no reply.
> 
> Rob....


 Aloha , robden , You might try ...( The Excaliber Watch ), it might be the same.

Longbike


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha , robden , You might try ...( The Excaliber Watch ), it might be the same.
> 
> Longbike


 Aloha Longbike. Thanks but it's sorted now. :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------

